# DPMS AR - Range Report



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Well......I finally got the opportunity to sight-in my DPMS AR, purchased this summer.

I shot one inch groups at 50 yards, but the trigger pull is very rough and goes off in different places.....hangs up, so I didn't waste rounds at 100yds.

What is the wisdom on stoning / re-working the present trigger parts or is that not effective?

I guess replacing the trigger parts would be more effective? 

What do y'all think?

Thanks and "Happy New Year!

Joe K Sr.:blink:


----------



## blackhawkkid308 (Jun 6, 2009)

*trigger*

you can get a rock river 2-stage match trigger for under a hundred bucks shipped to your door from legal transfers.
bhk308


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't take a stone to it. Most of those parts are case-hardened, meaning there is a hard outer layer surrounding softer metal. Removing material with a stone will weaken the metal. Having it polished may help, though. Most of those trigger parts in a basic kit and pretty cheap, but you can still get a winner sometimes. I would see if a polish job would help (cheaper) before I spent more money on a new trigger...although a new trigger could be pretty nice, too.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

GCS will be at the ABBA Temple show (Mobile) in mid January. He has about every AR part including the RRA match triggers. The triggers are $90


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the trigger on my DPMS LR308 is a bit rough also, other then that is has been great


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

blackhawkkid308 said:


> you can get a rock river 2-stage match trigger for under a hundred bucks shipped to your door from legal transfers.
> bhk308


X2 its well worth the investment.


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

jmsiv said:


> Don't take a stone to it. Most of those parts are case-hardened, meaning there is a hard outer layer surrounding softer metal. Removing material with a stone will weaken the metal. Having it polished may help, though. Most of those trigger parts in a basic kit and pretty cheap, but you can still get a winner sometimes. I would see if a polish job would help (cheaper) before I spent more money on a new trigger...although a new trigger could be pretty nice, too.


What he said. Couldn't hurt to try this first before you buy a new trigger.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rock River 2 stage trigger is the way to go.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

DIY AR trigger job. Most of the grit in stock AR triggers comes from left over machining marks. All your doing is polishing them out. I see no reason not to stone since it's already exposed metal. Stoning is just a fancy word for aggressive polishing.

RRA is the best value drop in trigger on the market.

I use Guiselle Automatic in my M&P15. My KAC SR-15 came with a KAC 2 stage trigger.

Or you can just keep shooting it and have it wear in naturally which takes forever.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used several Rock River triggers. They are worth the investment. But if you are interested, I can polish it down for you for $25. Just let me know if you are interested.


----------

